# Virtualizor introduces support for... slabs?



## Geek (Apr 28, 2015)

It seems like there are so many ways this whole concept could go wrong.

http://www.virtualizor.com/wiki/Multi_Virtualization


----------



## mitgib (Apr 28, 2015)

Geek said:


> It seems like there are so many ways this whole concept could go wrong.
> 
> http://www.virtualizor.com/wiki/Multi_Virtualization


This has been enabled in Proxmox for years.

After getting one brand settled in with Virtualizor, and not wanting to deal with all the minutia of OpenStack, I have been playing with Proxmox + Ceph and not real interested in the OpenVZ part anyway, but migrations between nodes with Ceph for storage happens within seconds and I never lost a ssh connection through the migration.


----------



## Geek (Apr 28, 2015)

Ah, I'm not much of a Proxmox user, so I wasn't aware of that.

What makes no sense to me, is who the hell in their right mind would try and run KVM from an OpenVZ container?  That's just .... stupid, and I doubt either vendor would support anything about it, There are some legitimate reasons (usually HA deployments as I'm sure you're aware) for running containers inside KVM. That's how I do all my QA now. Done properly and not as a cheap overselling trick split 20 ways, and nothing incredibly mission-critical, I see nothing horribly wrong with a "slab" so long as it does what it's supposed to... But again, what the shit is with KVM inside OpenVZ?  Who would even....?  Is there something beneficial to having that as an ability?  I didn't think it was technically possible... :/   Who knows, maybe there is and I've been hanging with containers too long to notice, but it seems like you'd be in overhead city with a setup like that.


----------



## mitgib (Apr 28, 2015)

Geek said:


> Ah, I'm not much of a Proxmox user, so I wasn't aware of that.
> 
> What makes no sense to me, is who the hell in their right mind would try and run KVM from an OpenVZ container?  That's just .... stupid, and I doubt either vendor would support anything about it, There are some legitimate reasons (usually HA deployments as I'm sure you're aware) for running containers inside KVM. That's how I do all my QA now. Done properly and not as a cheap overselling trick split 20 ways, and nothing incredibly mission-critical, I see nothing horribly wrong with a "slab" so long as it does what it's supposed to... But again, what the shit is with KVM inside OpenVZ?  Who would even....?  Is there something beneficial to having that as an ability?  I didn't think it was technically possible... :/   Who knows, maybe there is and I've been hanging with containers too long to notice, but it seems like you'd be in overhead city with a setup like that.


I think you may be misunderstanding this, I do not read this as running KVM inside OpenVZ, but running OpenVZ+KVM on the same node is my takeaway from reading the wiki page.  Virtualizor already has KVM nesting if you choose to enable the feature, and I do agree, why would anyone run KVM inside OpenVZ containers, yet, I have seen users run qemu in their OpenVZ container, my guess is to run Windows.


----------



## Geek (Apr 28, 2015)

Yep, you're right, I think I might have it turned around, missed that line about "host node BIOS", so I wasn't reading it as a bare-metal solution, I was reading it as nesting like you mentioned.  Still couldn't help but grab a demo of this as I haven't used Virtualizor in the last two years.  Looks like the cleaned up quite a bit, but I've got to fart around with this and see how it works, Wasn't aware Virtualizor had a KVM nesting option either.  Either way, now that containers can see the node's /proc/cgroups, it's pretty easy to get a feel for how many containers are being stuffed onto a node, nested or otherwise.


----------

